# Games at Hayling



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 4, 2017)

I have country membership at Hayling but will not be renewing it next year as I'm just not getting enough use from it. So I'm thinking that I may try to get down once a month before then and I can sign in 3 guests each time. Pretty busy over the summer but thinking about games in Sept/Oct/Nov/Dec

If you fancy a game then stick your name down and we can sort out dates nearer the time.

These will be weekend dates, probably Sunday afternoons and could be followed by a curry if people fancy that.


----------



## IainP (Jul 4, 2017)

Would like to see it without a 4 club wind if possible! My head and swing went, but was still an enjoyable day.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 4, 2017)

Count me in :thup:


----------



## fundy (Jul 4, 2017)

Subject to being back fully fit would like to get a game there if possible


----------



## User20205 (Jul 4, 2017)

Count me in please Gordon. Cheers


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 4, 2017)

Subject to a suitable date I'm up for it.


----------



## richart (Jul 4, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Subject to a suitable date I'm up for it.
		
Click to expand...

and me.

Not the same suitable date obviously.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Jul 4, 2017)

Yes please.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 4, 2017)

Yes please Gordon


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 4, 2017)

Could be up for this if dates agree.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 4, 2017)

Definitely up for another crack at this course.

A rematch if you fancy it Gordon?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jul 4, 2017)

Chris D, sounds look a good day out if you'd be up for it I will be?


----------



## IanM (Jul 4, 2017)

Me too if time and spaces allow


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 4, 2017)

Excellent response guys, I'll work out some dates and we'll get these games arranged.

SteveW......you're on my side next time!!!!


----------



## richart (Jul 4, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Excellent response guys, I'll work out some dates and we'll get these games arranged.

SteveW......you're on my side next time!!!!  

Click to expand...

Louise dumped you ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 4, 2017)

I'll be up for it :thup:


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 4, 2017)

Lies too tight around the green Gordon? #realreason


----------



## merv79 (Jul 4, 2017)

Sorry to hear you are giving up Hayling Gordon, would love to have a game there if there is a space.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 4, 2017)

I would love to have a game round there Gordon. I'll even bring Glynn with me for entertainment


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 5, 2017)

Captainron said:



			I would love to have a game round there Gordon. I'll even bring Glynn with me for entertainment
		
Click to expand...

A northern posse Cam.....bring it on!


----------



## Captainron (Jul 5, 2017)

Excellent Gordon. Throw us a few dates and we will get down there!:thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 5, 2017)

Captainron said:



			Excellent Gordon. Throw us a few dates and we will get down there!:thup:
		
Click to expand...

You do realise that Hayling is just north of Cape Town? :rofl:


----------



## PieMan (Jul 5, 2017)

Another who wouldn't mind a game Gordon! Try and arrange it on the same day as LiverpoolPhil so I can use his cab service.......!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 5, 2017)

PieMan said:



			Another who wouldn't mind a game Gordon! Try and arrange it on the same day as LiverpoolPhil so I can use his cab service.......!!!   

Click to expand...

:rofl:

Would you like a lift


----------



## PieMan (Jul 5, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:rofl:

Would you like a lift
		
Click to expand...

Well if you're offering.........!! :thup: :whoo: :rofl:

I'll bring some Rusks for the journey.......!!


----------



## Fish (Jul 5, 2017)

I owe it another go, count me in please subject to date followed by a curry again &#127869;&#128077;


----------



## Twire (Jul 5, 2017)

I'd be interested Gordon. I have another game to sort out up that neck of the woods, be great if I could make a weekend of it and play both.


----------



## GeneralStore (Jul 7, 2017)

Yes please!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 7, 2017)

GeneralStore said:



			Yes please!
		
Click to expand...

Bugger off George, I'm still waiting for an invite to your goat track :ears:

:rofl:


----------



## Matty6 (Jul 7, 2017)

If dates work I'll be up for this too.


----------



## GeneralStore (Jul 8, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Bugger off George, I'm still waiting for an invite to your goat track :ears:

:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Haha...you are always welcome! Pm me some dates and we can set it up around mine. Our greens are particularly fast at the moment, so if you are looking for punishment it will be the right place


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 8, 2017)

GeneralStore said:



			Haha...you are always welcome! Pm me some dates and we can set it up around mine. Our greens are particularly fast at the moment, so if you are looking for punishment it will be the right place
		
Click to expand...

I played your place last Sunday in the Brokenhurst Stag match, course is in fantastic condition. Would be good to catch up, I'll check the diary :thup:


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 8, 2017)

yes please Gordon


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 9, 2017)

drive4show said:



			You do realise that Hayling is just north of Cape Town? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

And only marginally more dangerous


----------



## Piece (Jul 11, 2017)

Bit late to the party, but definitely interested Gordon!


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 12, 2017)

I can be a late reserve if needed, if I don't have to work.

May pop down for a wonder around too catch up and a curry is essential


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks for all the responses. Looks a bit oversubscribed so I'll give first dibs to them wot ain't played Hayling before. The rest of you will need to slum it at Broadstone


----------



## Twire (Jul 12, 2017)

I'll drop out if you're oversubscribed as I was going to ask if I could bring a mate.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Jul 12, 2017)

And me, with this youngster below so I  can annoy him!



richart said:



			and me.

Not the same suitable date obviously.

Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 12, 2017)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			And me, with this youngster below so I  can annoy him!
		
Click to expand...

Whether or not you get an invite Craig depends entirely on which club you have decided to join


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 12, 2017)

After September I could do something similar at Stoneham if anyone fancies a game there too


----------



## richart (Jul 12, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Whether or not you get an invite Craig depends entirely on which club you have decided to join  

Click to expand...

Oh dear.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Jul 12, 2017)

Ouch, Low blow buddy!!! 
Thought it was the company you come for, not the course?



drive4show said:



			Whether or not you get an invite Craig depends entirely on which club you have decided to join  

Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Jul 13, 2017)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Ouch, Low blow buddy!!! 
Thought it was the company you come for, not the course?
		
Click to expand...

 Craig, we can play Hayling on our Blackmoor reciprocal, so we can play with nice friendly people.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 14, 2017)

richart said:



			Craig, we can play Hayling on our Blackmoor reciprocal, so we can play with nice friendly people.

Click to expand...

So you're still at Royal Blackmoor then Craig, not Walton Heath? Let me think about it and get back to you


----------



## richart (Jul 14, 2017)

drive4show said:



			So you're still at Royal Blackmoor then Craig, not Walton Heath? Let me think about it and get back to you  

Click to expand...

or he could be a member of two clubs.


----------



## DaveR (Jul 14, 2017)

Before I put my name down for this, what's the dress code?


----------



## richart (Jul 14, 2017)

DaveR said:



			Before I put my name down for this, what's the dress code?  

Click to expand...

Beach wear. It is a links course.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 14, 2017)

DaveR said:



			Before I put my name down for this, what's the dress code?  

Click to expand...

Given its proximity to Portsmouth a shell suit, a handful of sovereign rings and an optional staffordshire bull terrier...


----------



## Fish (Jul 14, 2017)

SaintHacker said:



			Given its proximity to Portsmouth a shell suit, a handful of sovereign rings and an optional staffordshire bull terrier...
		
Click to expand...

Meow &#128540;


----------

